# connect audiophile 2496 to 5.1 speakers



## BigMrC (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi I have Audiophile 2496 soundcard and Dell 5650 5.1 surround speakers. How do I connect them and get 5.1 surround sound.
The 2496 has RCA L/R out connections. The 5650 speakers have a Front 3.5mm connection, a rear 3.5mm connection, and a centre/sub 3.5mm connection.
The speakers also have a three into one so I can have one stereo 3.5mm connection that the front/rear/centre connect into.
I can get a 3.5mm female to RCA L/R male connection cable but this will just give 1 channel sound from soundcard to speakers.
How do I properly connect these two devices and get 5.1 surround sound?
Any help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

you don't...the M-Audio 2496 is an entry level pro audio card with only stereo outs (RCA) and is not setup for any sort of surround sound..it is meant to be hooked into a sound system such as your home stereo...of course, you could get 3.5mm to RCA adaptors, but you of course are still limited to stereo out only...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You might be able to configgure the line in to be the rear channels and the mic to be the center/subwoofer channels, but if not, then get another sound card like a creative soundblaster pro.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

nope..that won't work...I know, cause I own one...the card is configured as follows: stereo RCA ins and outs, and Midi in and out and spdif in/out..

now, if one needs to use a pro audio card and wants surround sound, perhaps something with 4 outs could be used, and the control panel for the card configured to put the desired sounds where one wants them..

if you are into pro audio and want a cheap alternative, then go ahead and get a 'typical' sound card (sound blaster, turtle beach, etc) and then load in some KVR asio4all drivers to get the desired low latency...


----------



## trivialpersuit (Sep 27, 2008)

i have a similar problem trying to connect my pc to my 5.1 home theater...


my soundcard has the 3 outputs 

center/sub (top port) blue
front (center port)) green
rear/surround (bottom port) pink


what i need (i think) is a cord that can plug into all 3 of the outputs on the back of the computer (the mic, headphone, and line input) and then convert it into a black and white rca connection....i think?

my sound card is 5.1 compatible but ive never been able to find a cable with three 3.5mm headphone jacks at one end for the 5.1 mode on my sound card...

my stereo is a phillips dvd player actually...the 6 speakers all individually plug into the back of the dvd player...right now i have have 1 double male ended 3.5 cable going from the headphones port into the "mp3 line in" on the front of the dvd player...which also has a usb port right next to the mp3 input....i wonder if i can just connect my pc to my stereo with usb? i just want 6 channel surround when i watch movies or play music on my pc...


anyone know what kind of cable i need? im down with buying a fancy new soundcard if need be, but this one has a 5.1 mode where it turns the 3 ports into the center/sub/rear i explained up top


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

The 2496 is an excellent card, I have 2, never a bother in 3years.

However you could compromise the sound performance if you fit a different make of card alongside it (you can have up to 4 deltas) ESPECIALLY an S(of a)B type!

Go to www.sitecom.com and find the CN-126 usb 5.1 adaptor. You should find a usb device will not bother the Delta card you should even find that you can (if you have the software, Samplitude will do it) run stereo out of the 2496 at the same time to feed another room!

Since you have such a good card installed have you done the XP* "tweaks" that optimize pc's for audio? You should at the very least turn off Win' bleeps and bloops. 

*Blista, I am told needs even more mollycoddling.

Dave.


----------

